
Easy Guide to Monads, Applicatives, & Functors - grzm
https://medium.com/@lettier/your-easy-guide-to-monads-applicatives-functors-862048d61610
======
strangattractor
If monads are so easy why are there so many articles written explaining them?

I am losing count of how many articles I have seen just on monads. Pretty soon
they will catch up to all explanations of why functional programming is the
bees knees.

